# want to move to abu dhabi need advice



## edrige (Feb 15, 2010)

hey guys. im new to all this but i intend moving to abu dhabi within the next 2 months. i would like to find out information on accomodation employment etc as i wont be sponsored with visa and accomodation. any advice please assist


----------

